# Reddit Adultery Forum



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Has anyone read this stuff? It's so delusional! One woman was talking about how since she is lying to her husband 'she tries to keep things as open as possible' with her lover. Thoughts? Feelings? 

https://www.reddit.com/r/adultery/


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd steer clear of that place...


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't see what thread you're referring to, but I must say DAMN - is Reddit's forum from a previous decade?? I recall those thread setups when forums were just coming around.

For me, their forums are unreadable.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

It made me sick to look at it those posts. One person said "We're the most open, non-judgemental people here," and all I could think is, _You are encouraging one another to cheat on your spouses and break their hearts. You are all horrible people._


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

It's crazy! One guy keeps talking about how it's actually 'respecting your primary relationship' to really work hard on keeping it a secret. Why bother getting married at all? Surely child support isn't that taxing?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Do yourself a huge favor and stop reading now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and stop reading now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't stooooop! It's like trainwreck, Gus, I MUST see what spills out of the carnage. It might cause some nightmares but this a whole other side of humanity that is existing out there, in the shadows, at night, under the blankets of some bedbug ridden ****roach motel.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to stop. It made me want to throw up.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes said:


> I didn't see what thread you're referring to, but I must say DAMN - is Reddit's forum from a previous decade?? I recall those thread setups when forums were just coming around.
> 
> For me, their forums are unreadable.


Reddit is actually the leader in modern forums with their upvoteing and trending technology integrated into how the posts are organized. It can be hard to follow everything but easy to follow what is trending on a topic or in general. 

It is perfect if you have ADD.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
on forums like that, some posts are real, some are fake - trolls, or people acting out fantasies.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I could not help it. I clicked on it and then I had to troll them. They will probably smoke me out but it made me feel better.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Lilac23 said:


> Has anyone read this stuff? It's so delusional! One woman was talking about how since she is lying to her husband 'she tries to keep things as open as possible' with her lover. Thoughts? Feelings?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/adultery/


Sure, that way she averages out to be half-truthful! >


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Here you go guys.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It sounds like it is filled with people rendered homeless when the Doc decided to shut up shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CHGUY (Jan 25, 2016)

I read a few to go into the mind of a low life scumbag cheater- made a few pointers till my anger started to emerge from below. Maybe a good tool to use, but the most I could pick up was that cheaters, even the ones that felt guilt had only either guilt or none but no remorse. This is concerning?


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

use it for opposition research. There are several posts there about affair partners only meeting every 3 months. Investigators should note that not all affairs have daily communications. Many are 'long distance' where they travel for work, etc


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I got banned >. Right off


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Satya said:


> Here you go guys.


Not big enough!!


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> I got banned >. Right off


Come on now..these people need their safe spaces where they don't have to confront the consequences of their actions....


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Come on now..these people need their safe spaces where they don't have to confront the consequences of their actions....


:rofl:

On that thread, any mention of integrity or decency needs to come with a trigger warning. To keep the cheaters feeling safe.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I could not help it. I clicked on it and then I had to troll them. They will probably smoke me out but it made me feel better.


I want to know what your reddit handle is, so I can upvote you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Come on now..these people need their safe spaces where they don't have to confront the consequences of their actions....


Exactly, because we all know "Words Hurt!"

Like home wrecker, morally broken loser,village bicycle, skank, cheating ass-hat, wh0re, d1ck-wad, slvt, man-slvt, heathen bastard scum-ball, f#ck headed philanderer, cum-dumpster, STD dispenser.....

Cheaters have feelings too, you know.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone else thinking that @Amplexor (usually, anyway) does quite a bit of self-regulating around here?


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Anyone else thinking that @Amplexor (usually, anyway) does quite a bit of self-regulating around here?


Yep. I'm guessing that last post was very therapeutic for him! :grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anybody else but me go on Reddit and read about all the relationship and sexual tales... And then suddenly realize that they're reading theoretical made-up accounts from middle aged out of shape men in their mom's basement?

It's like finding out that something like 99% of the accounts on ****** ******* were from men... Even the ones pretending to be women.

And I was like "well, duh."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If reading that Reddish trash won't put your eyes out, then you'll probably die from just the sheer laughter alone!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm physically ill from the idea that forum exists. Pass that barf bucket over here please... ugh...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

We need to adopt a free agency trade. Wouldn't mind sending them come of our crackpots from TAM!

>


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

"So, um, I'm like totally this hot 30-something wife who gets ignored by her stupid husband in bed all the times. So I've totally been banging these two other guys at work, and it's like so hot and stuff. My husband is none the wiser and I'm totally getting the sex of my dreams, you should try it! Oh, and upvotes pleez!"


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

My moral center is horrified. My inner editor is delighted some people still use full sentences involving a capital letter at the beginning. AP English for the win.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

marduk said:


> "So, um, I'm like totally this hot 30-something wife who gets ignored by her stupid husband in bed all the times. So I've totally been banging these two other guys at work, and it's like so hot and stuff. My husband is none the wiser and I'm totally getting the sex of my dreams, you should try it! Oh, and upvotes pleez!"


Aaaannnndddd Marduk wins the Internet for the day. :grin2:


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I looked this morning. What is seen cannot be unseen, even if a fair portion of it is bogus. If anything, it made me appreciate TAM 1000x more.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

marduk said:


> Does anybody else but me go on Reddit and read about all the relationship and sexual tales... And then suddenly realize that they're reading theoretical made-up accounts from middle aged out of shape men in their mom's basement?
> 
> It's like finding out that something like 99% of the accounts on ****** ******* were from men... Even the ones pretending to be women.
> 
> And I was like "well, duh."


You know, I'm still waiting to find out most of women on TAM are really creepy men roleplaying just to titillate and troll us.

Thanks for that thought Marduk. Thanks.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

It is interesting from a 'research' point of view and handy to see how they cover their tracks. I find it hard to believe some of these people have five or six AP's though. Bullsh!t, anyone?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Kivlor said:


> You know, I'm still waiting to find out most of women on TAM are really creepy men roleplaying just to titillate and troll us.
> 
> Thanks for that thought Marduk. Thanks.


Well, I'm actually not a liberal man. 

I'm actually Hillary Clinton with penis envy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Reddit is like Beale Street: Entertaining at first and then you realize it's 3:00 AM and you're standing in a puddle of someone else's urine.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/adultery/comments/42v5hv/cheating_******/

This cheater is too cheap to pay for @shley [email protected]! I bet his AP is in for 'long walks on the beach' 'necking in the car in a dark parking lot' 'stargazing' and 'staring into each other's eyes over burger at McDonald's'.


----------



## eastsouth2000 (Jul 21, 2015)

You want Something worse! Other Woman/Other Man Section of LoveShack!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

eastsouth2000 said:


> You want Something worse! Other Woman/Other Man Section of LoveShack!


Wow, that's depressing. Quite a few OW in there being strung along by married fellas with false promises. I didn't know that was still common these days.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Kivlor said:


> You know, I'm still waiting to find out most of women on TAM are really creepy men roleplaying just to titillate and troll us.
> 
> Thanks for that thought Marduk. Thanks.


I have read a post here where a guy described himself as a lesbian trapped in a mans body... Can't remember who posted that but it was good for a laugh.

Does that help?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

When a bison gets shot by a hunter, most of the time the other bison will saunter over to him and stand there watching him die. They won't run off and leave him. That's why buffalo hunters of the 1800 were so successful in wiping out the American bison herds, because they just stood there and let themselves get shot. 

That's what I think of when I see these adultery sites. We are the buffalo watching other buffalo destroy their lives, instead of running off like we should.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> When a bison gets shot by a hunter, most of the time the other bison will saunter over to him and stand there watching him die. They won't run off and leave him. That's why buffalo hunters of the 1800 were so successful in wiping out the American bison herds, because they just stood there and let themselves get shot.
> 
> That's what I think of when I see these adultery sites. We are the buffalo watching other buffalo destroy their lives, instead of running off like we should.


Interesting observation. So, we're wasting our time watching the trainwreck, rather than going off and living out own lives?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Interesting observation. So, we're wasting our time watching the trainwreck, rather than going off and living out own lives?


Yeah. Kind of like here on TAM.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah. Kind of like here on TAM.


Ha ha!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Reddit is actually the leader in modern forums with their upvoteing and trending technology integrated into how the posts are organized. It can be hard to follow everything but easy to follow what is trending on a topic or in general.
> 
> It is perfect if you have ADD.


It's not perfect if you have ADD, it's like giving an alcoholic an open bar! Then there's BoredPanda which is the ADD equivalent heroin.  

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------

